# where to buy certfied pure nacl free of iodine



## ericrm (Aug 31, 2012)

where do you buy you salt? do you have a brand that is pure nacl no iodine? one funny thing is that im looking on ebay and amazon but i cant find any, except in very small quantity...


----------



## rshartjr (Aug 31, 2012)

Try Morton. They do more than just table salt.

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-business/pharmaceutical/pharmaceutical-products

Scott


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2012)

grocery store. NaCl is iodine free and must be added. as some people can not have iodine for whatever reason, the iodine free salt off the shelf should be iodine free. if not, the company would be open to litigation.


----------



## ericrm (Aug 31, 2012)

thank you geo ,i will give it a try, we have so much trouble finding our chemical that i have assumed that iodine free salt would be hided somewhere deep in the jungle :lol: 

i have look at morton web site and they have a 350lbs salt barrel reagent grade .tempting but a what price... :mrgreen:


----------



## rshartjr (Aug 31, 2012)

I read that he was looking for _pure_ NaCl. Even the iodine-free table salt has calcium silicate added as an anti-clumping agent. (I guess I tend to think of purity in terms of .999+!) :lol: 

Scott


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kosher Salt...nothing but Sodium Chloride.

I use it. It works.


----------



## ericrm (Aug 31, 2012)

i should have said ,where do you buy your reagent grade nacl...
thanks iron and rshartjr

i will go to the super market tomorow and see what they have in stock,


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 1, 2012)

I think Morton sells 2 types in the round container, iodized and non-iodized. One of the non-iodized generic brands sold here is called "Plain Salt." Most salt contains a non-caking agent. The regular Morton salt uses Calcium Silicate for this and the Morton Kosher salt uses Yellow Prussiate of Soda (Sodium Ferrocyanide).

Read the labels.


----------



## rusty (Sep 1, 2012)

ericrm said:


> i should have said ,where do you buy your reagent grade nacl...
> thanks iron and rshartjr
> 
> i will go to the super market tomorow and see what they have in stock,



Pickling and rock salt are iodine free, rock and sea may contain natural occurring bromine.


----------



## Irons2 (Sep 1, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> I think Morton sells 2 types in the round container, iodized and non-iodized. One of the non-iodized generic brands sold here is called "Plain Salt." Most salt contains a non-caking agent. The regular Morton salt uses Calcium Silicate for this and the Morton Kosher salt uses Yellow Prussiate of Soda (Sodium Ferrocyanide).
> 
> Read the labels.



Thanks for pointing that out GSP

The Container of Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt I use says:

Ingredient: Salt


----------



## rshartjr (Sep 1, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > I think Morton sells 2 types in the round container, iodized and non-iodized. One of the non-iodized generic brands sold here is called "Plain Salt." Most salt contains a non-caking agent. The regular Morton salt uses Calcium Silicate for this and the Morton Kosher salt uses Yellow Prussiate of Soda (Sodium Ferrocyanide).
> ...



I use the Morton's kosher salt for cooking and never noticed that they use that yellow prussiate of soda (sodium ferrocyanide) until I looked at it yesterday.

Ferrocyanide just doesn't sound good. It doesn't sound like something one should deliberately ingest. 

Looks like I'll be switching to the Diamond Crystal brand.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 1, 2012)

> Looks like I'll be switching to the Diamond Crystal brand.



Me, too. Thanks, Irons2!


----------



## Irons2 (Sep 1, 2012)

rshartjr said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > goldsilverpro said:
> ...




Potassium Ferrocyanide is a strong reducing agent. It's used in Wine to precipitate out Copper. Copper Sulfate mixed with Lime has been used on Grapes for Generations to prevent fungal infections. 

No telling what it might reduce in your leach.


----------



## freechemist (Sep 3, 2012)

Normal "iodinated" table salt, which I can buy in a supermarket or food store contains 0.002 % iodide, that means: 1 kg of table salt contains 20 mg iodide, a negligible trace quantity, not to be concerned about for our purposes.

freechemist


----------



## ericrm (Sep 3, 2012)

so that would make the rest of the mix at 99.998% 
how much % does the anti-caking agent represent ? do you know?


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 3, 2012)

ericrm said:


> so that would make the rest of the mix at 99.998%
> how much % does the anti-caking agent represent ? do you know?



§ 172.490 Yellow prussiate of soda.



> (a) The food additive yellow prussiate of soda (sodium ferrocyanide decahydrate; Na4Fe(CN)6·10H2O contains a minimum of 99 percent by weight of sodium ferrocyanide decahydrate.
> 
> (b) The additive is used or intended for use as an anticaking agent in salt and as an adjuvant in the production of dendritic crystals of salt in an amount needed to produce its intended effect but *not in excess of 13 parts per million calculated as anhydrous sodium ferrocyanide*.



These amounts pose very little danger. But in my opinion, it is very easy enough to find pure NaCl in grocery stores and eliminate the above mentioned variables all together.


----------



## Alkymida (Oct 4, 2012)

Iodine binds to starch and gives this a blue color.

So you could dissolve your salt, put a slice of potatoe in it and remove it again when it has gone blue.
After that you just boil off the water.
Or if you let the salt crystallize and grow large crystals you could separate these. They should be pretty pure salt.
Here in Denmark iodine is added by law because people don´t get enough from the food which causes thyroideal problems.

But i wouldn´t be worried about traces of it.


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi
If I want participate silver chloride from silver nitrate, Do I must use un-iodine NaCl ?
If yes, Why?

Thanks


----------

